

The Difference Between Uber and Airbnb - kitcar
http://recode.net/2014/11/21/the-difference-between-uber-and-airbnb/

======
softdev12
Ok. So it's obvious that the similarities between Uber and Airbnb are the
multi-billion dollar valuations and the regulatory red-tape issues. But it
seems that the major difference isn't just that Uber is portrayed as Darth
Vader to Airbnb's Skywalker today. It's that Uber came from seasoned
entrepeneurs vs Airbnbs first-timers at the start. The same goes with Dropbox.
Coming from an accelerator program surrounds you with dozens of people
struggling and breeds more of a friendly culture. Perhaps it could be that
there are "quasi" authority figures at the beginning in the form of partners
who "accept" the companies into the program - whereas Uber had no such
authority during its formation.

Of course, the sample size of 2 or 3 companies is just too small to draw
definitive conclusions. Rap Genius had public issues and they came through the
same program as Airbnb. Maybe Airbnb sees how much bad press Uber is getting
and so is trying to do everything it can to seem friendly.

